# Muzzy Lake- Ravenna



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anyone ice fish here? Ive got a buddy who lives on this lake. Is the fishing any good? Ive never heard of this lake until recently. Thanks for any help. Feel free to pm as well.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If Muzzy is anything like it was back in the 50's, you are darn lucky to be able to get to fish there.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Where is it?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

icebucketjohn said:


> Where is it?


 outside ravenna near rootstown off 44 south, before the bypass on the west side. my brother knew a guy that lived by the lake, suppose to be a good gill lake.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

i'm pretty sure it's private property, i remember sneaking in there as a kid and coming out with leeches on our leg's and a stringer of bull gills, that was last trip in there, took week's for the wound's to heal and itched like crazy, not worth the fish. IMO JON


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

yeah it,s private around the lake shore, you need to know a homeowner to acess the lake.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

buddy of mine fished it a few years ago and said bass fishing was phenomonal! pretty sure its a great lake to fish!


----------

